# HO alternators



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

What kinda prices has anyone gotten on a decent hihg output alternator. I want a good one but cant see spending 500 dollars on a alternator. If anyone has any good places and info let me know. I have done some searches and im finding no one really list anything for the nissan 200sx. 
thanks for the help.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

unless you've got a system that pumps out over 2500w RMS at all times (which really isnt possible. 99.999% of people couldnt stand it that loud)....you dont need one.

here's what you do....upgrade your magic 3 wires to 1/0 (battery to alt, engine ground, and chassis ground)...if that doesnt solve your issues, get an Optima Yellowtop. if THAT doesnt solve your problem, then you're probably deaf, and then you might need a HO alt (btw, its prob cheaper to have the one in your car now rebuilt to put out more power)

i've got ~ 2200w rms running in my car....prob never use more than ~ 500-800w for daily listening, on the stock battery, with the magic 3 upgraded, and i have NO problems with dimming, starter problems (wont start cause the batterys dead)...nothing.

seriously man, start small. a HO alt isnt for everyone. they're expensive, they dont last as long (because they're rigged for max power, not max life)...and they'll prob void your electrical system warranty (nissan will say anything that happens is because of modifications you made under the hood)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> unless you've got a system that pumps out over 2500w RMS at all times (which really isnt possible. 99.999% of people couldnt stand it that loud)....you dont need one.
> 
> here's what you do....upgrade your magic 3 wires to 1/0 (battery to alt, engine ground, and chassis ground)...if that doesnt solve your issues, get an Optima Yellowtop. if THAT doesnt solve your problem, then you're probably deaf, and then you might need a HO alt (btw, its prob cheaper to have the one in your car now rebuilt to put out more power)
> 
> ...


Well said...heh, I used 4 guage and a Yellow Top and I'm more than happy with a Kicker Solo Baric 12L7 running off of a Kicker KX1200.1.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Well said...heh, I used 4 guage and a Yellow Top and I'm more than happy with a Kicker Solo Baric 12L7 running off of a Kicker KX1200.1.



eh. i want a yellowtop, but i cant justify spending ~ $180 for a battery when the stockers perfectly good (although, if it dies, nissan def isnt gonna cover it )


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> eh. i want a yellowtop, but i cant justify spending ~ $180 for a battery when the stockers perfectly good (although, if it dies, nissan def isnt gonna cover it )


Ehh, my battery from my 02 was still good but I got the Yellow Top for 100 bucks brand new. I considered it preventative maintenence to justify the spending. I listed my old bat for 10 bucks on classified lol. Guess everyone else found the glory of Optimas also lol.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Ehh, my battery from my 02 was still good but I got the Yellow Top for 100 bucks brand new. I considered it preventative maintenence to justify the spending. I listed my old bat for 10 bucks on classified lol. Guess everyone else found the glory of Optimas also lol.


i dont suppose they'd ship me a yellowtop for $100? lol is that even legal? i want a yellowtop, but after looking, the cheapest around here was still $150. i want a gel cell battery. this lead-acid corrosion hasta stop. ive replaced the negative battery terminal twice, and i WONT be replacing my new stinger terminals when i install them, not for $60 :/


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> i dont suppose they'd ship me a yellowtop for $100? lol is that even legal? i want a yellowtop, but after looking, the cheapest around here was still $150. i want a gel cell battery. this lead-acid corrosion hasta stop. ive replaced the negative battery terminal twice, and i WONT be replacing my new stinger terminals when i install them, not for $60 :/


You can get em new on Ebay for 100 bucks plus about 20 bucks shipping. If you wait out and play an auction you can get em even cheaper.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> You can get em new on Ebay for 100 bucks plus about 20 bucks shipping. If you wait out and play an auction you can get em even cheaper.



good idea


ok, end thread hijack here. i think we gave him all the information he needs anyways

dammit, my reputation is still at 98. plenty of good input here, i get nothing. welcoming the newbs, i get nothing

1 bad thread in OT, and i get raped.


damn.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

thanks for all the info guys it helps alot to hear peoples opinion on this stuff before i go and spend tons of dough


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Just in case you do need an aftermarket alt, there is a guy who custom makes alternators that will pump out their rated levels at close to idle speeds...and they are not terribly expensive, much less than $500. His name is Dominick Iraggi and you can contact him here:


Iraggi Alternator
[email protected]
615-287-7991
615-594-8965

Very friendly guy to work with and will fill all your needs.


----------

